# some body might know?



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: Was lloking at undecorated shells/bodies saw some by atearn havent checked other brands yet. any way can these be used /installed on most chasis ho scale, irregardless of brand, or are they specific, such as athearn must be mounted on their chasis Thanks.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

NO! Unless you plan on doing a whole lot of modifications, then you _might_ get away with some. Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

As a general rule staying with a body from the same manufacture and model of the frame is a lot better bet.
There are width, height, length and mounting points to take into consideration. A lot of variables to consider.
If you want to get a different engine (look wise) and the base unit is not of a higher quality it pretty much a waste of time. 
Buy a Blue Box or RTR Athearn and you'll get a good drive train and a multitude of models and body paint patterns to choose from.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*somebody might know*

HI and thanks for responses, my middle of the night brainstorm , I have been wanting the KATY 1988 loco, yeah right if i win the lottery:laugh: so was looking and the shell is available from athern, and kato i think. So thought get shell put on another loco paint and voilla i have one :thumbsup: So guess its back to the drawing board, and go easy on the middle of the night brainstorms, but knew i could get proper advice here, as always, and in process porbably saved some money and dis appointment.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get a Blue Box Athearn without taking a loan from a loan shark. They are not that expensive and they do run fairly well!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Hey NIMT: please explain what a blue box is, i went to athearns site and typed that in and came yup with zilch. So educate me please and where i should look thanks


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can find a lot of them if you come to the hobby shops here in tulsa ok I dont know where you are at in oklahoma. But the blue box are kit they are dicontenued now that ready to run has come out you can usuly find a blue box loc for 20.00 to 30.00 dollars. I would rather have blue box kits over there ready to run.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Hey LEARS 2005: I am down at little berg called Mountain Park:laugh: In the Boonies I didnt know there were hobby shops in tulsa, not much showing on internet for OK, but doesnt surprise me. Thanks as I had no idea what a blue box was, heard the term but was totally ignorant:laugh: I like the price quote there, in budget so to speak. Maybe wife and I can take a saturday trip up that way and stroll around. never know what might find. also do you have any big weekend flea markets there? I am learning as I go so you are big help. Have a great week coming up ya hear:thumbsup:


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey LEARS 2005: I am down at little berg called Mountain Park:laugh: In the Boonies I didnt know there were hobby shops in tulsa, not much showing on internet for OK, but doesnt surprise me. Thanks as I had no idea what a blue box was, heard the term but was totally ignorant:laugh: I like the price quote there, in budget so to speak. Maybe wife and I can take a saturday trip up that way and stroll around. never know what might find. also do you have any big weekend flea markets there? I am learning as I go so you are big help. Have a great week coming up ya hear:thumbsup:


When Gandy says he's in the boonies, he's not kidding. 
As they used to say, they're so far out in the sticks, they had to import the sticks. 

Hey Gandy, next time your up OKC way, check out Whistle Stop Trains.


Jody


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya we have a big flemarket up here let me know when you come up this way and I could take you to the local ho club and we have the best hobby shop and really the only real train shop in this town. But the guy that owns it has really good deals


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Hey LEARS thank you, and will take you up on your offer one of these days. 
Tulsa FLyer:laugh: you told the truth on my living in the boonies, when first moved here in 69, the cable tv co, had cable running in trees, bushes, across chicken coopsit has improved a little a lot of it is on telephone poles now:laugh: we dont have law enforcement here , have to call county at hobart 27 miles north people have pigs, goats horses whatever in their back yard here we do have a nice school here, kindergarten through the 6th grade, a post office, small city hall and one church hanging on, AND THATS IT city hall says we have 99 bill paying customers water and trash, and a few skunks possums, and coyotes I have 1.9 acres to self on northwest corner of town city limit is across the road from me next to railroad tracks. have to use binoculars to see what my neighbors are doing:laugh: dont think wal mart ever move in:laugh: but like it here:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like Heaven to me. Just where is this little piece of paradise anyway? pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Mornin pete: I am located between ALTUS, OK and LAWTON,OK look on map find hgwy 62 runs across ok, i am in far southwest part near red river. look for hgwy 183 runs north off 62 town of snyder, ok sits on edge of 62 and 183 runs down middle, i am in what you guys call the burbs, speck on the map 4 miles north of snyder, ok. major shopping 38 mies to the west same distance to the east, wife commutes to lawton military base every day, works for DOD as an inventory control specialist for AFEES division. I am medically dis abled/retired due to major vision prblms.I am not native okie, native texan, but wifes family all from here and my grand babies all live within 3 block radius. So its all good. its quiet here, boring to some, we do have a nice park here, locals are trying to revitalize it and bring it back to its hey day, mile to north of me other side of slick roc, one of only 2 pink granite mntns in us is lake tom steed, fairly large lake I hear has lot of hybrid bass in it??? we have lived in large cities over the yrs, El PASO, TX, lAREDO,tX ALBANY,gA, cLOSE TO Tampa, fLA. gIVE ME THE COUNTRY LIFE ANY TIME. :thumbsup: COME ON DOWN


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got you so beat! I'm 30 min to the tiny town and 2 hours to a real town. But I love it!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

I was raised in a ranch community down in texas, travelld all over the world, lived in big cities and some medium ones, but there is nothing like a small rural community:thumbsup:No we dont have all the ammenities of city fols, and we have to travel a few miles to shop, but, we are quiet and peaceful, lower property taxes, the kids are fairly safe growing up here, we are starting to see some of the over flow of drifters and their dope , but they dont hang around long , as folks in the community take care of their own, kinda a closed society , and out siders arent welcome ya know. Being ex law enforcement i have to watch myself, i come from the days of a long rope and a big tree court system:laugh: the younger generation doesnt understand that I still believe in god made a butt to spank, my grnd kids keep fair distance:laugh: The naughty corner doesnt work for me But i am peacefull and happy as if i had god sense which is questionable I could do and have done a lot worse:thumbsup: I am happy letting the world speed by me, notin any rush to get any where any more too busy smelling the roses


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you Gandydance. However we could do with some more of that long rope and a tree justice and there are several congressmen you can start with in DC.Ain't nothing wrong with a good spanking either when it comes to kids. Pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Evenin pete: you might like to know my wife's grnd father was pete also, he was a cool dude to say the least from the old days. I have never laid a hand on any of my grnds, i use a statement that my grand father used, He would look over his glasses and very quietly say" SON I SUGGEST YOU DON'T DO THAT" never raised his voice, you know what it worked:thumbsup: there is something when done that way, that conveys the message, this guy just might put the whoop butt on ya:laugh: My wife will argue with the kids, cajole ect. i can come along and quietly say do what ma tells ya and walk away and it gets done. She asked the 4 yr old why do you mind him, and not me?? His reply was because pa said so In furiates her to no end:laugh: I have never raised voice at any of them!! I cant explain it They will tell me when i say when i was little we did things this way, and they will tell me "SILLY PA" It is just my opinion, that being raised in a rural enironment, and sound values away from the rat race world, they are better off, and more stable, and not subjest to the "CITY LIGHTS":thumbsup: I fervently hope i am correct. NO I dont want to go back to horse and buggy, but some things have been lost and i believe that is the problem in our world today, and yes washington is a prime example, the me bunch they are out to get theirs and to heck with the people they promised to work for in good faith. I'l get off my sop box now Pete I hope you have a great week and drop in any time ya hear


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love to live far away from a city.

Maybe.....someday.


Jody


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Evenin JODY: When you get ready to semi retire come on down, plenty of land here fairly cheap, in fact probaly an acre right next to me be had for 500.00. has old house on it that will need to be torn down. guy i bought mine from owns it, think he is still alive down in florida retired radar tech, if not i can get ahold of his kids:thumbsup: My water, sewage, garbage runs 70.00 a month. property taxes betwen 6-800.00 yr, course i have 2400 square foot mobile home , newest house in town so pay a little more. did get hike of 50 bucks couple yrs ago because i put a 20x10 storage bldng on property:laugh:nat gas runs on really bad winter 70.00 month only thing on gas is central heat all else is electric. elctric is on a average plan 232.00 month yr around, to keep cost down in summer, because i keep house real cool.We have top school here kindergarten through i belive 5th, then 6th on is down at snyder 4 miles away and bus runs here. as said lot of grnd here, if you know who to contact. Altus 28 miles west good hospital doctors, lawton 38 miles east really god hospitals doctors . I have heard we are classified as a "BED ROOM COMMUNITY":laugh: Lot of older farm retirees here, so i fit inIt aint up scale tulsa, but its home ya know


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

But Gandydancer,are there any good junk yards around with old cars in them? Also are there any railroad tracks that go through the area? I like junk yard browsing and train watching. Can ya get any TV with an antenna or do you have to have cable? I hate cable companies. How about high speed internet service? Got to have that. And do cell phones work there? Pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

Mornin Pete: Junk yards at altus, lawton, roosevelt, have to drive a little:laugh: rail road tracks 100 yds to the west of me, "farm rail":thumbsup: Yes can use tv antenna but limits number of stations you get. Cell phones work fine, I dont use land line any more. Internet, got one of the best rural wireless systems in the state, bar none, I pay 29.95 month!! People else where think i'm lying, but have tried them all, I will put my internet up against any of them, I am going to have the best available at all cost!! got a big lake a mile north of me, plenty of fish:laugh: to the east of me at cooperton, a few miles about every other week end, they hold a pot luck supper in old school gym and bunch of older fellas have a band and they have what would be caled a barn dance:thumbsup: in the summer we have things going on in our park here, and not exspensive either, then 4th july blow out in park, live music and all:thumbsup: in the summer we have farmers markets in al the little towns fresh produce runnin out your ears:laugh: summer rodeos, altus,lawton, frederick, big 4th blow out in hobart, lawton, had ole charlie daniels at hobart last yr, tickets 15 bucks!! come on down:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems to me we have had all this conversation before. Is there another thread from Mountain Park? pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*some body might know*

:laugh: Youre asking a guy that some days cant remeber if have clothes on:laugh: I do love chatting back and forth, i dont have a large circle of riends or aqaintenences, as you can tell I have spent majority of my life on the road, and working all the time, doesnt leave room for any thing else, then got hit with all the medical crap, dont get out much, so being on the forum is nice, especially when there are folks like you on here:thumbsup:makes for a bright day so if get over board just rein me in ya hear:laugh: I enjoy communicating with people, you learn a lot in the process exspands my horizons :laugh: So you havent said much about your community, I faintly remeber your area from the dark ages when lived in lakeland!! your turn:thumbsup:


----------

